# Windows in a coop



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi I am building my coop now and at the front and side of the coop I planned to have Windows. I've already ordered and received the toughened glass.

My prob is the window is opposite the nest boxes. I have heard the chickens like to nest in dark spaces and I'm worried they will not lay if I do put the glass in. Any ideas if it is ok to put the window in or not? 
It's quite big at 800 X 600mm and side window is 600 X 600mm.

I will try upload a pic but it's quite hard to visualise as its not built


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Lem! Welcome to the Chicken Forum. I haven't had chicken as long as some on this forum, but I don't think dark or light in the coop is so much a big deal as privacy. My hens like a roof ( top) on their nest boxes. When I was growing up, our chickens fee ranged everywhere. We've found large caches of eggs pretty much all over but they were hidden in tall grass or under my dad's piles of old lumber scrapes, etc. My nest boxes are plastic tote boxes that I cut an opening big enough for them to get into and "hide". I think your coop looks wonderful! I would love windows like that because I don't have electricity to light the coop.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with nanny. They like their privacy but I don't think a little light matters. Your coop looks so nice so far. I think I'm a little jealous lol. If they seem to be picky and don't enjoy the light u can hang little curtains lol. I have a brooder lamp on all day for warmth and they hop right into the coop and lay. I have learned that my chickens like to lay where others lay their eggs. Like there's certain popular spots where if one chicken lays their eggs there then they all want to


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

You could set up some kind of little screen or curtain in front of the nest box area for them to go behind and feel more private if it's a problem.

When I bought mine a new coop on legs they took to it straight away for roosting in at night, but still prefer to go back to their old coop to lay their eggs in the day. I thought it was a bit weird to start with, but have left the old coop there since it does mean the eggs are always clean as there is no poo in the old coop as no one sleep there 

I think every set up is different and the chickens will do their own thing in it- I would fit the windows and see what they do


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one thing I would like to point out that wasn't mentioned is the windows should be on the North side of the coop to prevent over heating the coop with the sun shining directly in to it. 

I've found that some birds could give a flip whether they had privacy or not. Then there are others that try with all their being not to lay an egg until they find a secluded spot.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Cheers thank you very much for all your comments, I am in North Wales so it very rarely gets hot here top temp is around 21 and only for a few weeks maybe months if lucky . The big windows in the front are in the run I've started to build the coop itself inside at the back. 3 sides are enclosed and has a roof because it rains so much here. I wanted them to be able to run around and not get soaked. I'm only getting 2 Plymouth rocks ( barred & partridge), 2 cream leg bars and 2 bantam wyandottes (1 blue & 1 Silver laced) for my little girl to hold as there smaller. I'll post some more pics as I finish. I put the glass in today and built the back of the coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If by some miracle you find bright sun shiney days then having a bit of shade cloth to drop over the windows would be a great help. 

It appears you are giving what is best for your birds a great deal of thought. I like reading posts like yours. Too often we see someone ran out, got chickens and are no where near ready for them. 

I would love to see how it all comes together.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

robin416 said:


> The one thing I would like to point out that wasn't mentioned is the windows should be on the North side of the coop to prevent over heating the coop with the sun shining directly in to it.
> 
> I've found that some birds could give a flip whether they had privacy or not. Then there are others that try with all their being not to lay an egg until they find a secluded spot.


I totally agree with this...we had a heatwave that lasted for three months in summer 2015...my coop only has 2 doors both with hard mesh large vents for their ventilation..no windows needed...if there were windows there would have been a few more deaths from the heat...as it was, only three chickens died...at 40 plus degrees it was so hard for my chickens..they free range during daylight hours but despite outside shade they were exhausted from the relentless conditions of the heatwave...heat will build up in a coop during daylight hours so the North facing windows are incredibly important to prevent over heating.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome Lem13.

Your coop build shows well thought out design and good craftsmanship.
In the first Pic., the area to the left with the concrete foundation I assume will be your fenced chicken run/yard? If so that is a fine idea! Very secure. 
The second and third pic shows what seems to be a Metal roof,..from what looks like a shiny reflection? If it is that's very robust and should last you many many years.
I also noticed in the first pic a rain gutter downspout on the far right corner...good idea! Will you use that in conjunction with a "catch basin" to supply water for the birds?

As far as the windows go,..if the light seems too much, or you have a heat build up problem you can always apply a window tint film to help control that.

You have very nice looking project there...with good attention to detail. I would love to see more...please post more progress pictures as you go along.

Again welcome.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

lem13, I agree it's a beautiful coop. I have 1/2 my chickens have a coop and free range, and the others have large pens with covering and a dog house to lay eggs in . Lucky for me, it is all under a group of trees that help with the heat. I guess it all depends on your weather situation. I have problems with heat and sun, so I've taken that into consideration. In North Wales, they will probably enjoy the sun in the coop. Blinds may be another option if they like it darker


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Looking good- nice polycarb roof too 

I built mine a shelter this winter and it was a mighty good thing I did with all the rain we've had in the UK!
So far mine has no sides on it- I was going to add some but it's staying nice and dry in there anyway. I have some waterproof scaffolding fabric I can hang up for shade if needed which is also wind proof.
Make sure you allow for plenty of ventilation in there, especially if the windows don't open.
If they have access to an outdoor run area with some shade whenever the sun is shining they would always be able to vote with their feet to get cooler if they needed to. My girls have free range run of the garden which I think lessens the risk of them suffering from the heat (if we ever actually get a decent summer again LOL).


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have built a veggie patch aswell I will let them roam when I can. I have a lot of love food as I feed my lizards meal worms. Rain is coming in at one more side so gonna put an extra piece of glass in or and extra window. I've had to go away with work so in Denmark at mo but next week I'll try finish and post more pics


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Denmark??? What a fun place I hope to learn about!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

robin416 said:


> The one thing I would like to point out that wasn't mentioned is the windows should be on the North side of the coop to prevent over heating the coop with the sun shining directly in to it.
> 
> I've found that some birds could give a flip whether they had privacy or not. Then there are others that try with all their being not to lay an egg until they find a secluded spot.


Depends on where you live, don't you think?

I purposely position my coop so the main windows face south. My flock appreciated a little extra warmth from the winter sun. At least that's what they told me.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Depends on where you live, don't you think?
> 
> I purposely position my coop so the main windows face south. My flock appreciated a little extra warmth from the winter sun. At least that's what they told me.


Absolutely correct TLL....each coop has it's own set of variables...One Size does not fit all.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Speaking of which..I have seen coops like what Robin is saying that are real sweat boxes...others are like refrigerators.

If a guy in Nebraska insulates his coop.....that may cook chickens in South Georgia.....Time, Trial and Error will dictate what needs to be....and the Chicken as well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even in more northern climates with large windows the coop can over heat very quickly during the brightest sun days. The windows in that coop are huge and will allow for a lot of solar heating.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

The large windows are in the run for the coop are just there to keep rain out but I can't see in. One full side is open so air can't freely pass through


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Here is a better pic I have finished the front of the coop that big space is the window I am talking about, just gotta build the door for it to go in to. Except for coop on right hand side all the side facing camera is open just welded mesh.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice !


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't wait to see the finished product. I'm afraid it's going to give me all kinds of ideas.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

I finally got my chickens today are roughly 12 weeks old. Got quite a mix and seem to like their new home.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Love love love it!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

...deleted....duplicated post..


----------

